# مفهوم الطاقة الحرة



## jomma (2 سبتمبر 2011)

كثر الحديث والنقاش حول الطاقة الحرة، واخشى أن يكون كثرة النقاش سببه اختلاف مفهومنا لمعنى الطاقة الحرة، فالبعض ربما يقصد خلق الطاقة من العدم، والبعض الآخر ربما يقصد تلك الطاقة الموجودة في الكون الغير تقليدية والتي لم يتم استغلالها بالوسائل والعلوم المتوفرة لدينا.
في الديناميكا الحرارية نعرف الطاقة الحرة بانها كمية الطاقة الخالصة (او الصافية) التي يمكن الإستفادة منها بتحويلها إلى شغل مفيد. لذلك آمل من الذين لهم اهتمام بهذا الموضوع ان يوضح لنا مفهوم الطاقة الحرة من وجهة نظره.


----------



## pic2007 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل





jomma قال:


> ..لذلك آمل من الذين لهم اهتمام بهذا الموضوع ان يوضح لنا مفهوم الطاقة الحرة من وجهة نظره.




نحصل على الطاقة الحرة في نظام { آلة أو ماكينة أو غيرها} عندما يحقق هذا النظام الشرط التالي:

الاستطاعة عند خرج هذا النظام أكبر من الاستطاعة عند دخل هذا النظام اذن الشرط هو {Pout>Pin}

ولذلك تكون تكاليف هذا النظام تقتصر على التكاليف الانشائية فقط وتصنف جودة هذه الأنظمة على أساس معامل الكفاءة
مثال: اللوح الشمسي يقدم طاقة حرة لأنه يحقق {Pout>Pin} 
فهو لا يحتاج طاقة { مقدمة من طرفنا} لكي يشتغل ولكن يعمل بشكل تلقائي فمعامل الكفاءة هنا هو لانهائي { لأن مثلا Pout=250 واط وحيث أن Pin=0 واط}
 



jomma قال:


> .. والبعض الآخر ربما يقصد تلك الطاقة الموجودة في الكون الغير تقليدية والتي لم يتم استغلالها بالوسائل والعلوم المتوفرة لدينا.



هذه الطاقة هي تقليدية تماما ومعروفة منذ زمن بعيد، لكن تم حجبها عن العامة { الأثير}



pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]{{{ فحسب تصور عكس السير "الأثيريين" فان الآلات الدائمة الحركة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، لكن وكما نعلم فقد أصبح الأثير يمثل الفزاعة ورمز الجهالة حتى وان كان قد رجع تحت مسميات أخرى كالمادة المظلمة والطاقة المظلمة و غيرها من تسميات
> [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]_
> [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع فان إلغاء الأثير نظريا لا يعني شطبه من الواقع الفعلي}}}
> [/FONT]​



​ مؤامرة اغتيال الأثير أو مايعرف ب تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي تجدون موضوعا حولها في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278663.html
كما أن الموضوع التالي ويتناول النظرية النسبية مكمل له:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269542.html



jomma قال:


> كثر الحديث والنقاش حول الطاقة الحرة، واخشى أن يكون كثرة النقاش سببه اختلاف مفهومنا لمعنى الطاقة الحرة، فالبعض ربما يقصد خلق الطاقة من العدم،



الخلق من العدم بمعنى لا شئ غير عقلي أما وأننا نقصد شئ { الأثير} فهو ممكن 
و ان نظرية الأثير قديمة قدم التاريخ نفسه فأرسطو على سبيل المثال يعتقد بوجود هذا الأثير { الهيولي}



pic2007 قال:


> *ج- قول المتكلمين بالكون من لا شيء**:*
> 
> قولُ المتكلمين بكون الكائنات من لا شيء يُعتبَر، حسب ابن رشد، خروجا عن الطبع والعقل، لأن الكائن متغير ضرورة، أما اللاشيء أو العدم فلا يتغير (57). وبالتالي فإن قولهم هذا “يَلزَمُ عنه ألا يَكون (العالم) مُكوَّنا، وذلك أن الكون لا يَصِحُّ أن يَكون من العدم بالذات” (58)، لأن العدم لا ينقلب وجودا (59).
> 
> ...



ونظرا لِمَا لمفهوم الإمكان والممكن (الذهني والمطلق) لدى الأشاعرة من انعكاسات خطيرة على المستويين المعرفي والأنطولوجي، كما رأينا ذلك سابقا، قام ابن رشد بتصحيح وتحديد معناه الحقيقي بدقة، تفاديا للمُحالات اللازمة عن قولهم، حيث رأى أن حدّ الممكن “هو المعدومُ الذي يَتهيأ أنْ يوجَد وألا يوجَد. وهذا المعدوم الممكن ليس هو ممكنا مِنْ جهةِ ما هو معدوم ولا مِنْ جهةِ ما هو موجود بالفعل، وإنما هو ممكن مِنْ جهةِ ما هو بالقوة” (113). وما دام العدم يُضَادُّ الوجود، وليس يمكن لأحدهما أن ينقلبَ إلى ضده “وَجَبَ أنْ يَكون القابلُ لهما شيئا ثالثا غيرَهما، وهو الذي يتصف بالإمكان والتكوُّن والانتقال مِنْ صفةِ العدم إلى صفة الوجود” (114)، وهذا الشيء لا يُعتبَر معدوما ولا موجودا بالفعل، وهو المادة الأولى، أو الهيولى التي هي علة الكون والفساد (115).​
وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (3 سبتمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> 
> ...


 
ربما هنا يكمن الخلاف، لأن الطاقة الشمسية الداخلة للوح الشمسي هي من مواردنا الطبيعية الناضبة مثلها مثل الوقود الأحفوري، صحيح انها بدون مقابل مادي ولكن يجب استغلالها الإستغلال الأمثل، بأختيارنا مثلا لوح شمسي بزوايا معينة ومواصفات معينة، لذلك لا يجوز اعتبار ان كفاءة جميع الألواح بأختلاف تصاميمها الجيدة منها والرديئة لا نهائية. عموما تبين لي أن مفهوم الطاقة الحرة لديك هي الطاقة التي نتحصل عليها من الكون بدون مقابل مادي، هذه مقاربة جيدة يمكن ان تقرب وجهات النظر، وبها يمكن توحيد النقاش. بارك الله فيك، وآمل من جميع الإخوة الأفاضل المشاركة.


----------



## pic2007 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> لذلك لا يجوز اعتبار ان كفاءة جميع الألواح بأختلاف تصاميمها الجيدة منها والرديئة لا نهائية.


معامل الكفاءة هو :  pout /pin
 ولذلك فان نتيجة القسمة السابقة هي مالانهاية من أجل pin=0 بغض النظر عما تأخذه pout وعليه فان معامل الكفاءة لكل وجميع الألواح الشمسية هو لانهائي لكن يوجد معامل آخر يبين الفروقات التصميمية الموجودة والملاحظة بينها.

حسب النظرية الأثيرية فالطاقة دائما يكون مصدرها هو الأثير لأنه هو وسيط التفاعل دائما وأبدا
فالطاقة الشمسية ناتجة عن الأثير وكذلك في أي دارة كهربائية يكون الأثير هو مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية عند الخرج وليس البطارية مثلا هي المصدرحسب الادٌعات الرسمية!!!

وكل أنظمة الطاقة الحرة تدور حول خرق هذا التناظرالموجود!

ولمن ينكر وجود الأثير:
مؤامرة اغتيال الأثير أو مايعرف ب تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي تجدون موضوعا حولها في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278663.html
كما أن الموضوع التالي ويتناول النظرية النسبية مكمل له:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269542.html

ولذلك فان الطاقة الحرة المجانية هي منطقية وواقعية جدا وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (10 سبتمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> معامل الكفاءة هو : pout /pin
> ولذلك فان نتيجة القسمة السابقة هي مالانهاية من أجل pin=0 بغض النظر عما تأخذه pout وعليه فان معامل الكفاءة لكل وجميع الألواح الشمسية هو لانهائي لكن يوجد معامل آخر يبين الفروقات التصميمية الموجودة والملاحظة بينها.


 
تكلفة (ثمن، سعر) الطاقة المجانية يساوي صفر لا خلاف على ذلك، ولكن كميتها لا تساوي صفر. بذلك لا يمكن ان تكون كفاءتها تساوي ما لا نهاية. هناك طلقة داخلة، وطاقة خارجة، ونحن نقسم الخارج على الداخل.


----------



## pic2007 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم!!

و لكن هل قدمنا نحن طاقة عند الدخل؟ حتى نأخذها بعين الاعتبار؟

الفرق يكمن بين طاقة مقدمة من طرفنا وطاقة مقدمة من طرف الوسط الخارجي!!!

لكن الخلاف الجوهري هو حول وجود الأثير من عدمه، فماهو رأيكم؟


وشكرا.


----------

